# Toronto Ontario snow totals?



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe I'm just tired from being out plowing all night but I'll be damned if I can find the current snow totals for Toronto. I'm looking for yearly averages and current year to date so I know what we got so far this year.

Can anyone help out this old yellow eyed plow driver? lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

http://climate.weatheroffice.ec.gc....v=XX&StationID=99999&Year=2005&Month=3&Day=15


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Appreciate it. That helps a lot...


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

Call the army they will give you the totals lolololol


----------

